# Mar.6-7 Winter Storm



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Lets see what you think


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

none of the above....rain:laughing:


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Clouds here


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Right now its alittle early to forecast amounts ,this storm hasn't even entered the west coast yet. Some models give western and central virginia, and nice amount of snow >7+, the snow line should be no further north than southern nj to Phil. I giv it a 30% chance of a good snow in the northeast >6+, stay tuned


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

. ^12Thumbs Up


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm just hoping we get enough to warrant going out. I gotta make da money


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

were getting something . its too big not to. if it hits just right , were in for a doozy . payup

chompin at the bit to see the new kids on the block with their f150 - 7'6'' meyer clear 2 acres of 16 + . i can hear it now ," sir , can you open this lot up for us ". why sure son , how much you have in the bank ? I 'll wait here and when you get back from the atm , weee'll do biz . :laughing:
In God we trust , all others ca$h. hate to be like that , but , when you've been burned by helping pieces of crap a few times , you got to be reasonable .


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Soooooooo what did the storm bring?


----------

